# Owl Drug Co - Poison Bottle



## cobaltlove (Nov 24, 2020)

Honestly, I'm not sure if this is post 1900, very well could have been made pre 1900. Based on some initial research I've done I either have a very rare bottle, or a somewhat rare bottle or something else... My husband and I own an excavating business so he has dug up some cool stuff over the years. This bottle has always been a favorite of mine because of its perfect condition and the owl (I LOVE owls). It seems that it might be a collectable one as well. Hoping to find more info from people on here. It was found in the last 7 years in the Seattle area.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 24, 2020)

I don't collect these, but I do know that OWL DRUG CO. bottles especially in cobalt are very desirable. Only minor point is there is no city embossed on it.  That would have made it even better, but still a great bottle.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 24, 2020)

I've seen many blue Poisons & many Owl Bottles which seems to have a cult following but never seen the 2 combined together, Owl & Poison at same time? Of course Cobalt Blue Bottles are always way more desirable. You got all 3 things going for it #1 Poison. #2 Owl. #3 Cobalt Blue. I'd asssume may be worth a few hundred possibly. Curious to see what other kind of old Bottles you have found? post more Pics. Congrats on a great find & welcome to the site. LEON.


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 1, 2020)

Hall of Fame poison bottle - "Two Wing" variety 

Antique Poison Bottle Hall of Fame (antiquebottles.com)


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 2, 2020)

That's an awesome one. I think everyone is looking forward to more of you and your husbands finds... see what you started now! Lol. No really great bottle. Most importantly,  Welcome to antique bottles!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

